# Best frisbees that won't damage your dog's teeth



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi! I would like to know what you guys consider the best frisbees in terms of safety and playability.

Around 2 months ago we spontaneously got a frisbee during the visit to a new pet store. The first frisbee for my now 9-months-old girl. It was a Dog Activity Dog Disc from Trixie. Well, some days ago we noticed her canines started to look somewhat flat. I assume it is because of the frisbee since she never had any problem with other toys, which are mainly balls (orbee ball, grinz ball, and holee roller balls) and sometimes some tug toys.

I feel really sorry now that I have to take the frisbee away, because she really has a lot of fun with it, although she's not (yet) that good at catching it. Since then, she always looks forward to afternoon walks cause she knows we walk long on the fields and play at the same time.

So, which frisbees would you recommend that are safe for my dog's teeth and are still good flying?


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Chuck-it is the best one I've found. The one with the hole in it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Floppy discs


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

West Paw makes a rubber Zisc that has some decent flight on it, but is soft enough not to damage teeth. Its' also thicker around the edges than most other rubber discs I've seen, so it shouldn't wear as quickly.


----------



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting options!!  and what about the Rogz Flying Object? Did anybody already try it?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My dog likes the Booda Sonic Disc:









It flies really well


----------



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks nice, but seems like they don't sell any Booda products in the country where I live, or at least I can't find any... so no Floppy or Sonic Discs


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

A lot of places should still be able to ship to Germany... if you absolutely can't find anything else. It would have an additional charge... but maybe if you bought several it would be worth it... just a thought.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

The less indestructible they are, the better they are for the dog's teeth. I have a "Chewber" that's rubber and I've seen other thinner rubber ones in the stores - Kong makes one too. I have an older one that isn't in production any more, and it's also very flexible. As long as you stay away from any that are marketed as "tough" or "chew proof" or anything like that then I think it would be fine.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh loves Dawgz by Hperflyte. They make a puppy one that's gentle on teeth


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Floppy discs


Those are obsolete anymore...


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I tried the booda disc but my pup likes to squish his when he gets to keep it for a few minutes (when using it as a reward...its his favorite toy) and he couldn't easily"squish" the booda so he lost interest in it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd be more worried about ACL's than teeth. But then a $10 frisbee costs me $5000 for an ACL.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kong Frisbee seems very durable but it is not a floater like other frisbees....however one can figure out the hang time and best way to achieve hang time on the Kong frisbee and it suffices....so as to give the dog a chance to snare it in the air.

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax has kongs. They are very durable. And they'll fly even after the center has been ripped out. There are sides missing from hers from tugging and they still fly. Not straight but they do. The dirt that gets on the frisbee is what is harming the teeth, acting as an abrasive, more than the material of any frisbee itself.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I use the Jawz by Hyperflite. I have had one for 4 years and it just gave in now! And this is with two hellion Shepherds using it!

I do notice some wear on my dogs teeth, but I doubt it is from these frisbees (The do protection as well so some wear from the sleeve).

The frisbees are pliable and bendable, but completely puncture proof.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can still get floppy discs, just google it. Eli is crazy for his. Booda Soft Bite Tail Spin Flyer Floppy Disc Dog Toy


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the floating chuck It discs. So does my GSD and border collie.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The Chewber looks pretty impressive, quite versatile. How do they hold up over time against an average chaser/light chewer?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

ApselBear said:


> Those are obsolete anymore...





GSDAlphaMom said:


> You can still get floppy discs, just google it. Eli is crazy for his. Booda Soft Bite Tail Spin Flyer Floppy Disc Dog Toy


I think this one was alluded to, LOL:
_ **** Image removed by admin ****_


----------



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> The dirt that gets on the frisbee is what is harming the teeth, acting as an abrasive, more than the material of any frisbee itself.


Oh, I didn't know that. The frisbee gets always pretty dirty right from the second or third throw :thumbsdown: Maybe that's the real problem then 



Sunflowers said:


> I think this one was alluded to, LOL:
> **** Image removed by admin ****


Hehehe, that was my first thought too


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't play Frisbee with GSDs, I think they are too heavy boned and too heavy anyways. They run plenty of risks without playing with Frisbees, unless you roll them (the Frisbee, of course!)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I use floating frisbees primarily for dock diving.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I really like the chewber and the chuckit one with the hole in the centre. I use the chuckit frisbee for when they are swimming and the chewber for on land. The chewber really flies. 
Neither wears very fast. The chuckit one wears faster but it is fabric. My dogs only play with them outside, and there is no laying down to chew on it so they tend to last a while.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a Ruffwear frisbee that is awesome. The outer rim is solidly stuffed so it doesn't loose shape. It was great for the lab mix I took care of.

My sister has Chuk-it Squirrel discs for her dog. Exprensive and she keeps having to replace them because they loose shape and don't stand up to being *SNAP*ed out of the air. But they are 1/2 the price of the Ruffwear and easier to find.


----------



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you very much everybody!! 

I'm gonna make a list of all the products you named and see what I can get here and then decide what we get for our girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I roll the disc on the ground so Stosh doesn't jump. Occasionally his front feet will leave the ground but I make sure he isn't jumping for it. Stosh really likes the small size Dawgz- they're nearly indestructible.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am also a huge fan of Jawz by Hyperflite. They are soft, fly well, and hold up to huge amounts of dog abuse. The only negative is that they will sink like a rock in water!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Extreme Flyer - KONG
The best one out there for dogs.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

I use air brake diaphragms If you know a heavy equipment mechanic ask for a few They get changed out often They are 10 -12 " in dia nice thick soft rubber They do not float though


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jawz by Hyperflite which is a heavier disc but safe for dogs teeth and holds up well. Also look at Hero Canine dog disc. This is what we use. Hero Disc USA | Dog Discs.


----------

